

How validating early rejuvinated my falling moral - frankienwafili
http://www.frankienwafili.com/articles/earlyvalidation/

======
lutusp
> How validating early rejuvinated [sic] my falling [sic] moral [sic]

s/rejuvinated/rejuvenated/

s/falling/failing/

s/moral/morale/

Please don't invent titles for your submissions. Just copy the existing one,
assuming the author of the linked article is more literate than you are.

